# They Keep Us Sane!



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

I wanted a place to show off our bunch of goofballs, so I thought this was as good a place as any. First a little background on my husband and I. My husband is a cancer surivior, he is in remission from Hodgkin's lymphoma. He had chemo and radiation last year. He now has CHF (congestive heart failure ) as a result from chemo. I have Lupus and it is not under control. We are 41 and 39 but feel like we are 70, however with our faith, family and friends we will conquer this.

In April a family friend was giving away his AQHA horses. His father, who had passed away a few years eariler was well known in our area for his horses. The horses have had no human contact or farrier service. DH and I decided to take 2 mares and a 5 month old filly. It was the best decision we ever made. 

In these past few months these horses have brought such joy to our lives. They make us push through the pain and make us laugh.

So enough about us here are the girls( and 1 boy).
Sage, 11 year old palomino, dominate mare, mother to Cactus, and soon to be mother again.
Lady, 3 year old sorrel, mother to Cowboy.
Cactus, 9 month old filly
Cowboy, 2 month old colt.








. This is Lady, we still cannot touch her, but we can finally hold the feed bucket while she eats. She has come a long way!








This is DH working with her on the round pen.







. While DH was with Lady in the round pen the other 3 were bored with it, and took a nap!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

This is Cactus









This is Sage









Cowboy!

















_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

They're beautiful


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

wow congratulations with the horses
the all look sweet 
good luck

praying for your recovery and your husband as well


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Thank you Skyseternalangle and County Woman. 

When we got them we were told that Sage was "most likely not in foal", but the stud was running with the mares in the pasture, so we knew there was a possibility. She has gotten bigger and bigger.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clairegillies (Nov 25, 2012)

beautiful horses you got there, horses help to heal people, perhaps you are finding that already. 
many blessings.


----------



## zookeeper1991 (Sep 11, 2012)

Your horses are beautiful! Hope your and your husband's health improves.


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

Beautiful horses. It's amazing the healing animals can bring into our lives, if we just give it a chance. I hope that you and your husband start getting better and better. When you have a bad day, it's a blessing to be able to go out and hug the horses, or even just to sit watching them. Lifts the spirits! Keep the photos coming. Those babies are adorable.


----------



## 2horses (Oct 11, 2009)

Pretty horses! I'm glad you and your husband have something to bring joy to your lives. Horses have a way of taking your mind off of everything else.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

That's a quality looking little herd. Good for taking them and continue to enjoy life with them!!


----------



## JulieG (Jun 25, 2013)

What a great little herd you have there!

Bets wishes to you and your husband - I hope you're both feeling better soon.


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

Faith and friendship can go a long way, and the joy horses bring to our lives, just by their sheer beauty... prayers are with you and yours!


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks everyone, it's great to have a place to come to that appreciates a good photo...lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oobiedoo (Apr 28, 2012)

We love photos here  and yours are great. Heck, I wanna come live in your pasture. It's so green and the mountains in the background...I wouldn't eat much.LOL
Welcome here and hope you both get to feeling better soon. Horses do help.


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

The mountains are a wonderful backdrop for our pasture. Our land is "family" land. My grand father had nothing growing up, but dreamt of raising cattle one day. When he was 14 he left home, here in Oklahoma in search of work to help support his mother and siblings, his father had passed away. He ended up working at the CCC camps building roads and other construction across the US, he would send most of his earnings back home. When he was 18 he joined the Navy, and was traveling the seas. He had met my soon to be grandmother, back in Oklahoma and he had asked her to find land so they could raise cattle. He would send her money every month and she was to save it for their dream land. He was sending her over $500 a month, this was in the early 1940's!! What she didn't know was it was poker money, he had become quite the gambler...lol. She never would have taken it had she known . 
My grandfather was on the USS Oklahoma when it was hit at Pearl Harbor. He was one of the survivors. He swam, covered in oil and gas to shore.
After his discharge from the Navy he married my grandmother and paid cash for 500 acres of land, and then successfully raised cattle for over 55 years before he passed away. He lived his dream. My grandmother did eventually find out his secret about the money, I really don't know exactly what happened, all I know is you are not allowed to discuss it in front of her to this day!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Beautiful place, beautiful horses! Hope your health issues become much smaller.


----------



## rideverystride (Jul 19, 2013)

I adore all your horses, but especially Cactus. He is WAY too cute .


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Cactus is a cutie, but she is becoming food aggressive. When we take her the feed bucket she tries to eat out of it before we are ready and she is getting to where she just about runs me over. So yesterday we started working on that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Oh my gosh Cowboy is so sweet! what a cute little guy!


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

It has been raining here so we haven't been able to out to the horses, it's really a catch 22 because we need the rain, but we really miss the horses! We were finally able to go out last night after the rain. 
Cowboy is 2 1/2 months old and I can't believe how big he is getting. Cowboy is doing great with his "preschool" aka, lead training, DH was able to rub Lady's face as he fed her, which is a HUGE step for her, that is the closest to petting her we have come.
Cowboy getting Loving!









Cowboys upper lip quivers when DH scratches just the right spot... Lol









Lady is so pretty, I just want to pet her and groom her, just think what she would look like if we could actually groom her!!









Sage and her belly!









Cactus wanted my phone, she didn't stop until she was on it!








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

My2Geldings said:


> Oh my gosh Cowboy is so sweet! what a cute little guy!


Thanks, he really is a sweetheart, he has stolen my heart! He was supposed to be my 17 year old sons, but I have stolen him. I spend more time with him and he runs to me when we go out there, he is mine!! Lol. I told my son I would buy him a another horse, I really don't think I could let him have Cowboy... I'm just awful I know 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Last night we went to feed the horses as usual and just being around them puts a smile on my face. They were in the far corner of the pasture so they had a pretty good walk to get over to us, Cactus and Cowboy wanted to run but big pregnant Sage wouldn't have it, she didn't want them getting in front of her. So, the 2 little ones would run up to her, stop, wait a minute, run, stop wait, they are such goof balls!
We noticed Cactus has bite marks all over her! Someone (umm...Lady) had bitten her on her butt, neck, and chest. It's not bad but defiantly let her know her place. I just hope Cactus figures it out soon. I think she has depended on her mom (Sage) to protect her, but she has turned her out on her own.
I've been working with Cowboy on moving his hips, backing and forward movement (Clinton Anderson), he is normally already in the round pen when "preschool" starts. Well yesterday he wasn't and I was coaxing him in the pen, and we about had a runaway! I had my rope around his chest and one around his butt, and he took off, luckily I was able to control him and get him in the round pen. Later last night DH and I were laughing so hard about that we were crying. DH said you wanted Cowboy to go forward, so there you go! Lesson learned, all preschool must take place in the round pen.
DH has now been able to actually rub Lady's face while she eats. This is such a huge step for her. He can get closer to her out in the pasture than in the round pen. We just have to be patient.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

At feeding time tonight the 2 little ones did their usual routine of running and bucking across the field, but they know better than to get in front of Sage. Well I guess Sage wanted to show all of them even though she is in about her 9th month of pregnancy and as big as a house, she can still out run all of them. DH and I was getting their feed buckets ready and all of a sudden it sounded like a herd of elephants was coming toward us! Sage, Lady, Cactus and Cowboy were all running toward the round pen and then ran around it and came to us, like here we are. Poor Sage, she was huffing and puffing, her mane was flipped over the wrong way, some was over an ear. She looked like she had just ran a marathon...lol! I really should have taken a picture, but I knew she was just letting all of them know, "Hey, I may be big, fat and pregnant, but I'm still the boss"!! Believe me there is no doubt she is the boss!
Another great night with horses. Cowboy is starting to not want to put his halter on. I usually put it on him when we get there and take it off when we leave, but the last 2 times I couldn't get it on him. It was completely my fault, I should have put him in the round pen to put it on, he's to big to chase around 50 acres. I have to put it on tomorrow!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Just a few random pictures. I hope they are not duplicates.

Lady and Cowboy









Coming in for diner








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oobiedoo (Apr 28, 2012)

Love the pics and of course we'll have to see baby pics when the time comes 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

I hadn't been feeling we this past week, I had only been able to go see the horses once or twice. Last night DH convinced me to go with him to feed, that seeing Cowboy and grooming Sage would make me feel better. I knew he was right, just the thought of being out with them was already making the darkness of lupus fade away.

We got out to the land and started our routine, he gets Sages bucket and feeds her in the round pen (she's queen bee and will run Lady and Cactus off from their feed, this way everyone eats in peace). I grabbed Lady and Cactus' bucket. Cactus has become extremely food aggressive, she will run up beside up, ears pinned and try to get in the bucket. We do not allow this, the last few times I had been carrying a lead rope to help get my point across ( I forgot last night). I shooed her off and she moved out of my way, the next thing I knew she came back around and full on bucked/kicked me right in the stomach. She didn't even go for the bucket, she went straight for me. Cactus is 10 months old and has been getting more aggressive with feeing time. DH and I had been watching her and were afraid this was going to happen. We were planning on taking her to my uncles ranch so he could help us with her because what we were doing was not working!
After 4 hours in the ER, there is no internal damage but I do have a nice hoof print around my belly button. They said I am going go be sore for a few days and I have to take it easy for 3 days.
I've already called my uncle, he is moving her in the morning. It's completely our fault, we should have moved her a month ago.

Cactus

















_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

So today was the day Cactus went to my uncles house. It was bitter sweet for me. My uncle only lives 5 miles down the road, so we will still be involved in her care, but we will not see her every day like we are used to. We knew we were over our head with her and were doing her no good by letting her stay with us, after she kicked me, that was the deciding factor. 

Getting her in the trailer was fun 😜😳 We got Cactus in the round pen before my uncle showed up with the trailer, he said some horses don't like the sound of the trailer bouncing down the road. He was not wrong! I think Cactus thought this brown horse eating monster was coming to get her. She was running around the pen and I was waiting for her to jump out, but she stayed in. After about 30 minutes of coaxing we did get her in the trailer and to my uncles. Once at his house we stalled her and she will be there for a few days, he put one of his older mares next to her for company which did settle her down a bit. We stayed until she got settled in and then left. I'm greatful I have him, people used to send him their horses to train for halter and western pleasure and he got paid lots of money and now he said he is bored and is looking forward to working with her. So it helps us both. 

While we were waiting on the trailer.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

We went and checked on Cactus at my uncles, which we have dubbed, "jail", he is keeping her in a stall for a few days so she can settle down. She was born on a 100 acre ranch, then moved to our 50 acre pasture at 6 months old, so she has never been stalled, that is why we are calling it jail. She looked so sad and little in there. DH got in the stall and tried to groom her, but she kept turning her butt to him, so he got out. Halter training starts in a few days then we can bring her out and groom her.
Lady and Cowboy were so hot tonight they almost looked black. We have been so lucky with our weather lately, but today the heat index got up to 110. When it gets like this they usually go hide in the woods. Cowboy is growing so fast I have picture I'll post of him standing with my son, it's about 1 month apart.
Sage was breathing really heavy tonight, we are not going to wait until tomorrow night to check on her, we are going to go in the morning.

Cowboy is 3 months old on the left and 2 months old on the right.


















Cowboy and Lady








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Cactus peeking over her stall (Jail). She looks so small in there.









Cowboys new halter.









He really didn't like it 😄









He is so nosey!!









Sage is always looking for more food!!
















_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

DH worked with Cactus this morning. She will be at my uncles house for the next few months. DH was having trouble getting a halter on her while we had her, my uncle slipped it on her after 30-45 min. I was so jealous, but that is what a lifetime of horses will get u. I'm just glad he is willing to work with us and teach us what he knows, he is usually a very private person and doesn't like people around.

DH working with Cactus
















_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Cactus was finally let out of jail yesterday, they had been working with her in the stall so they took her out to see how she would do in the field. She did awesome. She actually followed us while leading, something she had not been doing. The only time she "blew up" was when I walked her through a fire ant hill. Can't believe in just a week this is the same yearling, she still has a ways to go before she can come home :-(

Cowboy just turned 3 and 1/2 months old and I can lead him around the round pen. I'm going to start taking him outside the pen and see what happens. He is getting to where he does not want us to catch him. He is not eating feed yet so I don't have anything to entice him to come to me. He has always followed is around and been real easy to catch but now that he knows he has to work he walks off. 

We are having to make some serious decisions about Lady, Cowboys mom. There has been no progression from eating out if the feed bucket abd us rubbing her neck. She spooks at everything. I'm really afraid someone is going to get hurt. You can not break her, and if she can not see Sage she freaks out, I mean goes nuts, then that makes Cowboy nervous and I don't want him to have her anexity issues. Cowboys dad has the best disposition, abd so far Cowboy has been great, but in getting cincerned. Lady is afraid of her shadow and I don't want Cowboy to be like that. So we may have to sell her.

Sage is still holding her own, she is due next month, but it wouldn't surprise me if we went out there tomorrow and found a little foal.

Cactus (please excuse the pile of horse poo)









Cowboy hiding behind Lady, he is not nursing, I'm trying to get him in the round pen.









DH brushing Sage








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Sunburnt nose on Sage


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Yes, Sage always has a sun burn on her nose. She hates the smell of sunblock and of any medicine I can put on her. I did find some triple antibiotic spray I can put on her some times but with the baby so close I don't want her spooking. 
Someone really needs to invent sunblock and medicine and fly spray with no smell for horses. Maybe I'll work on that...lol!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Cowboy is doing great with leading, despite this being my first foal. We walked for about 20 minutes this morning. It's great for him and even better excersice for me...lol! The weather here has been unreal 60-70's in the middle of August is just unheard of! 
My oldest son left this morning with my uncle to go look at a horse. This would be his first horse. I don't know what I'm more worried about, the horse or the "education" he is getting on the 6 hour round trip!!

Cowboy walking around the pasture.









Cowboy deciding he would rather eat the lead rope.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

MsLady said:


> Yes, Sage always has a sun burn on her nose. She hates the smell of sunblock and of any medicine I can put on her. I did find some triple antibiotic spray I can put on her some times but with the baby so close I don't want her spooking.
> Someone really needs to invent sunblock and medicine and fly spray with no smell for horses. Maybe I'll work on that...lol!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Can you explain to me how you know she doesn't like the smell?


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

I can rub her face with a wash cloth that is clean and one that has just water on it, she has no problems. (Or just my hand) You add anything with an odor and she spooks away.

My son just came home with his first horse.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Not a bad looking horse. Does the little friend come along as part of the deal?


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

If your husband has a big glop of sunblock on his palm in the last photo, he can stroke her nose quickly while saying the usual, "Hi, girl!" Stroke, then done. I totally understand the dilemma, but if done quickly and_ very_ nonchalant, (had to do that with some pungent antibiotic cream on a wound) you'd be amazed that it's on before they know it!


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

The little friend is "Jack", he is my Uncles, he is a nosey little guy. We are keeping the new horse at my Uncles until Sage has her foal, I don't want to introduce a new horse now. 

Regarding Sage and her nose, we do either put sunblock, antibiotic spray or a medicated cream on it daily. It's not pretty, one day it may all be up top, one day it may be all one the left, today it was in her right nostril. Remember she is not halter broke, and can not be tied.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

I have found that I actually enjoy writing about the horses and our progress (and watching Sage on the other thread). I think I'm going to start an actual blog. I'm not sure any one is actually reading these anyway.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RememberPearl (Jul 21, 2013)

I did and it sounds like the progress is going slow but slow is better then fast...


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

RememberPearl said:


> I did and it sounds like the progress is going slow but slow is better then fast...


Slow, but steady 😜
I just didn't want to be taking up HF space with a thread that wasn't read, but if someone is reading I'll continue. Like I said u do enjoy it ( boring life I know)!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I've been reading your thread all the time, MSLady.


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks Chevaux 😊!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Long story short... Cactus got out of her stall (may or may not have been my fault, verdict is still out). DH and I were trying to get her but she found freedom for the first time in weeks, so wanted nothing to do with us! I had the feed bucket, DH had the halter and lead rope, we finally got her to eat some feed and DH slipped the halter around her neck, and she took off! She started running and bucking and DH was still holding on, running beside her!!! STUPID! My son and I was telling him to let go, but does he listen, NOPE! So he ends up rolling on dirt and rocks and falling on his elbow. 
We left Cactus and the new horse with no name out in the front pasture and will deal with her tomorrow. Guess where I am now! 

DH.... I love him to death, but he sure is stubborn! Maybe next time he'll let go!









Cactus and Horse with no name








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Back at home, it's not broken, just sprained and bruised. No sympathay from me, I told him to let go!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Horse with no name... Any suggestions?









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Scout?


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

Apache?


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

I like both of those! I know he is wanting an Indian theme, and he is getting tired of me calling him "horse with no name"!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

Lovely thread 

Somehow I looked at him and my head said "Duke!"


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I see Barbaro or Beau


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

The horses met us at the gate this morning when we came to feed them. They never do that. Sage and Cowboy moved when I swung the gate back, but Lady didn't budge. She finally kind of hopped off, favoring her right front and back side. We went to check more closely and all 4 feet are sore, she can barely walk. It looks like she has foundered. She has almost fallen over 3 times in the 45 minutes we have been here. My uncle is on his way to look at her. She has had a rough 3 years and I was really hoping we could make things better for her!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

So, he came out she has not foundered, she has injured her right front shoulder (what do I know)! We all watched her for a while and talked to my uncle. When we brought Lady home it was with the intention of giving her a better home. She still will not let us touch or handle her (we can rub her neck and face when she is eating out if a feed bucket). As my mother says "She spooks at a blade of grass". She spooks at everything, we can't get her to the vet for fear she will harm herself or others. The vet won't come see her if she is not halter broke... That's funny! She is just like a wild horse, and we are not helping her. No one around will take her and work will her, they will just sale her to tge kill pen. If she can stay with us safely, we will keep her, but if she is in pain, I'm not helping her.
I'm just rambling.
She is better today, still limping and walking slow but at least she is walking!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

So much has happened sinced I last updated. Lady is doing much better. You can tell her shoulder still hurts some times but she is running, bucking and playing with Cowboy so that makes us very happy. DH has made so much progress with her. This time last month we were able to touch her while we held her feed bucket, now he is rubbing her shoulder and belly while she eats. She doesn't shy away and spook as easily either. DH and I both wish we knew what happen to her to make her like this, we feel an adult or kids abused her when she was just a foal and unfortunately I may know who they are. What is so sad is she wants to learn and has the drive she is just scared. After she has her breakfast and as soon as Sage is out if the round pen Lady is standing at the gate waiting to go in for her lesson, and if for some reason we can not do it that day she will just stand in there like "Wait, you forgot me!". 

I have a video I'm trying to upload, but youtube and I are not getting along today. I took this picture of Big Butt aka Cowboy then realized DH was in the background petting Lady.









Waiting for her "lesson".









I just liked this picture, he will be weaned in a month or so.









Cowboy is growing fast. He is leading like a champ. He is backing up, stopping and standing quietly while being tied. We don't have a trailer on our land so I can't work on loading. I have been swing ropes to his sides and over his head and he doesn't move. We are working on picking up his feet and holding them. I think he is doing great. He will go join Cactus at my Uncles soon so he can be weaned and to seperate him from the mares. He hasn't dropped yet, but we are not taking any chances. 
Cowboy is so funny, if I am not feeling well or in a bad mood, by the time we are done feeding and messing with him all is perfect! We have to be carful, he walks off with brushes, ropes, halters anything that isn't tied down. DH had to check the round pen yesterday as Cowboy likes to pull the pins out! He is so courious about everything.

Is it really empty?









After a swim and a roll in the pond! He reminds me of a hippopotamus!









We were sitting in chairs and it really confused him.









Who doesn't like a good rump scratch after a walk?









Cactus is still at my uncles and will be for a while, but she is doing great. She is starting to get out of the baby stage and looking like a pretty young lady. She will be a year old Oct 31, so we are starting to lunge her (only walking and max 15 min a day). She is leading with respect and gives you your space. I'm really proud of everyone's progress with her. My uncle is wanting to get her trained to show, if he is willing so are we. We will just have to see what happenes.




















I guess that is about it except for Sage. If anyone wants to know what's going on with her go to the breeding thread.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Glad to hear everything is going well  cowboy is a hunk!


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

EquineBovine said:


> Glad to hear everything is going well  cowboy is a hunk!


Thanks, he is my special guy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

They're all beautiful!! Prayers for you and your husband for full recoveries.


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

HorseLovinLady said:


> They're all beautiful!! Prayers for you and your husband for full recoveries.


Thank you! We need all the prayers we can get!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

DH has made so much progress with Lady. Just this small step of allowing him to pet her while she eats is huge. When we first got her 4 months ago you couldn't get within 10 feet from her and she would walk away. She never ran or bolted but would just walk away. She still spooks easily but not as easily. 


Lady - YouTube
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Just an update on Lady, Cowboy and Cactus. I'm sure most are tired of hearing about Sage, but if not you can read all about her vagina, udder, belly and how big her belly is on her thread on the breeding thread. 

Cowboy is 5 months old this month. We were going to move him to my Uncles this month and wean him, but for now we have all decided he and Lady are both doing fine. He has not dropped. If we move him he would have to spend the winter in a stall, if he stayes on my land he has 50 acres to be a horse. He will eventually have to go to my uncles, but I want him to stay on the land as long as he can. Any thoughts? Are we missing something? Of course if he is too rough with the new foal he wil be moved, but I don't think Sage will allow it, she is pretty strict!!
Here he is...

He is butt high, but not as bad as this pic shows!

















I do not like my picture taken, DH snuck a few in. He said no one will ever know the work I put in on Cowboy! So here it is. I work on leading him around, backing up, "whoa" and those sort if things. In these pictures I'm swinging the lead rope around me because he decided to crowd me and even bite my shirt! After a few hits of the rope he respected my space 😉.

















Cactus has done great at my Uncles! We are really fortunate to have him help us! DH is just starting to Lunge her 10 min a day at a walk.
























Cactus Lunge Walk - YouTube

Lady has come such a long way and it is all because of DH. He has been so patient with her. He first started touching her face, neck, shoulder and now is brushing her back. All of this took time, slow time. Some days it was like she completely forgot everything from the day even week before. He has been working with her for 6 months and this is as far as he has gotten but he refuses to give up! I'm really proud of him.
Lady getting brushed - YouTube
Lady letting us brush her part 2 - YouTube
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clairegillies (Nov 25, 2012)

lovely, don't worry about youngsters being butt high, they will probably grow out of it. in my personal mind I would keep the horses out at pasture for as long as possible, only move to the stall if they lose a lot of condition.


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

clairegillies said:


> lovely, don't worry about youngsters being butt high, they will probably grow out of it. in my personal mind I would keep the horses out at pasture for as long as possible, only move to the stall if they lose a lot of condition.


Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

You're doing good with them, MSLady. I'm another vote for your young guy staying on pasture as long as possible - so much better for growing bones and muscles (and mind).


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

I really think that is going to be the plan. We want him to be horse as long as he can and once we move him he will be in a stall with turn out, and it's just not the same. He will eventually go back to our land, but it would be after a while.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

